# Lighting Advice for Dry Start Method Tank



## JohnnyR711 (Apr 27, 2012)

Trying the Dry Start Method and Mineralized Soil with glass bits (2mm - 4mm sized smooth black glass bits / beads) as topping in 40 gallon breeder as new project and I need lighting advice. I will only be planting foreground / carpeting plants and allowing them to grow for the first 6 - 8 weeks followed by additional plantings and filling the tank as it should be cycled by then. I have purchased a 36" Deep Blue Solarmax T5HO light fixture 2 X 39 watts with LED moonlights and will suspend it on a homemade hanger using garden shepherd hooks. I went with the higher wattage (21 watts vs 39 watts)and HO vs NO due to the fact that I can hang the light at any height to achieve the lighting I need (for example 10" - 12" above will provide medium light). I do not want to limit the types of plants I can use for the tank even though I will not be using CO2 and when I upgrade to a larger / deeper tank I should not have to buy another light fixture. Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

